# First Nuclear Powered Aircraft Carrier-The Enterprise Is Decommissioned



## WhatInThe (Feb 4, 2017)

The first nuclear powered aircraft carrier-The Enterprise is decommissioned after 56 years of service. The process actually started a few years ago when the defueling the ship's of the nuclear rods. Some of the original builders and crew were there for the ceremony.

http://wtkr.com/2017/02/03/worlds-f...ier-uss-enterprise-officially-decommissioned/

She saw combat deployments in multiple conflicts, was the world's longest carrier at 1,100 ft when first commissioned and her steel will be used in a new carrier/Enterprise. 

Made it to the final frontier in one piece.


----------



## dearimee (Feb 5, 2017)

My cousin was chief petty officer on the enterprise. I think it was being built when I was in Newport News Va in early 60s.


----------

